# A SnowplowingLady needs help! With Meyer E-60



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

A SnowplowingLady needs help!



SnowplowingLady;872356 said:


> Hello All, 1st time putting the Meyer E-60 on. Used http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/Meyer/1-667 R4 E-60 Manual.pdf
> Just overload light came on. Changed all A, B, & C coils. Had to change Valves due to the studs broke off. Now it just goes up / raises.  On Left, Right, controls also does angle slowly. ANY IDEAS REPORT BYMORNING OF BLACK FRIDAY.
> Thank You
> Snowplowing Lady





SnowplowingLady;875242 said:


> Well with snow in forcast for Black Friday. I do not have time to Me to find the problem. So I took the Meyer E-60 to a repair shop this morning. Hoping they can get it fixed by Black Friday. I am hoping for light coating of snow for the deer hunters for Monday.


She had it in the wrong area. She had under the pictures area.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

Not sure what was wrong with it. Just know it cost $424.00 to fix. Had to go get a loan from a loan place to pay for it. 6 months loan @ 15% interest. How $500.00 paying back to loan place! Will post the problem as soon I pick it up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnowplowingLady;878742 said:


> Not sure what was wrong with it. Just know it cost $424.00 to fix. Had to go get a loan from a loan place to pay for it. 6 months loan @ 15% interest. How $500.00 paying back to loan place! Will post the problem as soon I pick it up.


I think your in trouble before you start.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

for that price you could have got a used one . ouch


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ready for Winter of 2009 / 2010 ONLY as warranty*



Carl b;878877 said:


> for that price you could have got a used one . ouch


Any websites BUT not Ebay has warranty used ones?

Not from this repair shop. All used ones there are belong to customers waiting for pick-up. NO WARRANTY ON EBAY! + SHIPPING & POSTAGE. There repair are warranty for this season only. Problems was Packing cup due to was leaking down slowly. Other problem was Dirt in the crossover valve replaced crossover valve & flush out. B & C valves were loosen. I still had to get a 6 months loan. Loan place only want to deal with local shops. Check was made out to them & my name. One way to get a snowplowing job. 1 Snowplowing as 1 payment. Includes 150 feet X 4 cars wide + 50 feet X 4 feet sidewalk snow shoveling. + They get the Ice control. WISHING FOR 7 GOOD SNOW STORMS.  FAST. Most work at the repair shop come with a season warranty on the work they did & parts replaced.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

you did good, just decorate it with a bunch of flowers and it should last the season. A lot of people take their meyer pumps in every year for a tuneup just so they can get that yearly guarentee. It just hurts to start in the negative before the snow even falls


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

better yet , gut it and use as a planter. they always gave me trouble


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tune-up repair sucks*



SnowplowingLady;879133 said:


> Any websites BUT not Ebay has warranty used ones?
> 
> Not from this repair shop. All used ones there are belong to customers waiting for pick-up. NO WARRANTY ON EBAY! + SHIPPING & POSTAGE. There repair are warranty for this season only. Problems was Packing cup due to was leaking down slowly. Other problem was Dirt in the crossover valve replaced crossover valve & flush out. B & C valves were loosen. I still had to get a 6 months loan. Loan place only want to deal with local shops. Check was made out to them & my name. One way to get a snowplowing job. 1 Snowplowing as 1 payment. Includes 150 feet X 4 cars wide + 50 feet X 4 feet sidewalk snow shoveling. + They get the Ice control. WISHING FOR 7 GOOD SNOW STORMS.  FAST. Most work at the repair shop come with a season warranty on the work they did & parts replaced.


Well went to put plow on Still goes up on both angles. BUT now go to raise it. IT DROPS! WISH THERE WAS 1 MORE MEYER SNOWPLOW REPAIR SHOP IN ELK COUNTY!


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

Better have the repair shop check to see if they hook-up the solenoid control wires to the right solenoids, they might have mixed them up.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Be careful what you ask for. Two meyer mechanics in one county, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS*



SnowplowingLady;878742 said:


> Not sure what was wrong with it. Just know it cost $424.00 to fix. Had to go get a loan from a loan place to pay for it. 6 months loan @ 15% interest. How $500.00 paying back to loan place! Will post the problem as soon I pick it up.


I will NEVER :realmad: buy snowplow parts again from Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS.

Back in 2003 I stocked all my valves A, B, & C & All the coils A, B, & C. The coils were good. BUT THE VALVER WERE DEFECTIVE. THEY WERE almost SQUARE BOTTOM NOT A CIRCLES BOTTOM. Parts was For a Meyer E-60. Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS said I waited too long to use the parts! B & C valves was $128.09 each X 2 = $256.18 + A valve $93.82 = $350.00 on parts. Repair felt bad that they did not see this the 1st time SO NO LABOR WAS CHARGED! TOOK THEM ( repair shop ) 2 DAYS TO FIND THE BAD PARTS :realmad:

I HAD TO GET AN OTHER LOAN 25% FOR 18 MONTHS FOR $1,000.00. $850.00 TO SNOWPLOW REPAIRS & NEW GOOD PARTS! The $150.00 use for early loan PAID-IN-FULL. GOT ENOUGHT TO PAID-IN-FULL THE 1ST LOAN!

NEED LOTS OF SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ready for 2009 2010 season to COME! Not here yet


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS*

Hello all new bad B valve from Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS see the picture bottom is missing the end side.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I had tons of problems with an E-60 is there another pump model or brand that would work better?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Meyers...there's your problem right there.


----------



## dually one (Oct 30, 2009)

mine e60 works great but it is a early one so it doesn't have many problems


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Meyer dealer change to a Western dealer*



ppandr;903363 said:


> Meyers...there's your problem right there.


Maybe that is why the my local Meyer dealer change to a Western dealer. Bad thing about it is Western are $2,000.00 to $3,000.00 more then Meyer. All his Western Plows are well over $5,000.00 with installation! CLAIMS IF HE DOES NOT INSTALL THEM HE WILL NOT WARRANTY THEM. DUE TO PEOPLE HOOKING UP WIRES WRONG & SHORTING OUT THE CONTROLS & RELAYS. Problem UI had with the Meyer E-60 was overload light was coming on. Changed coils & broke off studd to B valve. A new bad B valve from Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS made more problems. THE BOTTOM IS NOT FULLY ROUND. OLD MEYER DEALER SHOWED ME. HE STILL WAS ABLE TO GET MEYER PARTS AT A HIGHER PRICE OF $117.00 + $115.00 LABOR. By making go up on both left & Right angels & leaking down & goes left! 
 NOW IT WORKS GREAT! EVEN WHEN IT IS -5 BELOW 0.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

*Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS*



SnowplowingLady;902736 said:


> Hello all new bad B valve from Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS see the picture bottom is missing the end side.


*That looks like my new bad B valve which I return to Mill Supply's DISCOUNT SNOW PLOW PARTS back in 2003. You need to get into a habit of inspecting parts when they come in. If looks bad send it back! get a different one.*


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone ever see the movie Sybil??


----------



## vicnuv (Nov 1, 2009)

i will never buy anoyhing of *m&d *they are a crapy company with deficit of correcly mode... i buy a pice for my e 60 and they send me a pice for e47 now they dont want to send me back my money!!!!


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

vicnuv;915073 said:


> i will never buy anoyhing of *m&d *they are a crapy company with deficit of correcly mode... i buy a pice for my e 60 and they send me a pice for e47 now they dont want to send me back my money!!!!


I wish I found this www.PlowSite.com back in BEFORE when I got those parts. Well with help from the Hoffman's Truck & Auto Repair Inc of St. Marys, PA. 15857. They got my Meyer E-60 working again. Works nice now when temps are below 0 deg. F..


----------

